# Veradero imitator



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Does any one have any pics of these guys? They are the orange/blue morph I believe.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I was looking around for some pics since I had never heard of this imitator morph and found another one I hadn't seen yet either. Balsapuerto....could that be what your referring to (could be a different name in europe) or is this another morph too? Looks like an Iquitos vent/amazonicus mimic.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

No that's not it. The front half is red and the rear blue...I believe.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Dendrobates.org - Ranitomeya imitator

The second to last group of pics looks like what you're describing...


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

MD_Frogger said:


> No that's not it. The front half is red and the rear blue...I believe.


Like this?










A few pics on this site: Ranitomeya imitator (Dendrobates imitator


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes that's them! Any one keep these and has pics?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Is this morph supposed to be mimicking benedicta?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

MD_Frogger said:


> Yes that's them! Any one keep these and has pics?





> * There is currently NO LEGAL TRADE of this morph - any seen for sale in the US or Europe are due to illegal smuggling.*


Maybe, but not legally unless that is old info


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I heard understory has some available.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I believe Mark sold a couple small groups in Canada, pretty sure you will see Benedicta offered a little later this year and then the Veradero Imis' shortly thereafter....but both will come to the US legally this year.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

from what i know these guys are supposed to come in some time in the summer in the US hobby


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't mean to beat a dead horse by bringing up an old topic, but I'm still wondering...what species are these guys imitating? I'm guessing vent or fants?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

thre is a species of orange headed fants that they take after, not benedicta. 

Dendrobates.org - Ranitomeya fantastica


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Julio said:


> thre is a species of orange headed fants that they take after, not benedicta.
> 
> Dendrobates.org - Ranitomeya fantastica


That form of fantastica is also the holotype for the species (i.e. the specimens originally collected and used to describe the species). I heard recently this population has been almost completely extirpated from the wild due to collection.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

skylsdale said:


> That form of fantastica is also the holotype for the species (i.e. the specimens originally collected and used to describe the species). I heard recently this population has been almost completely extirpated from the wild due to collection.


Yes, the holotype frogs may be gone from the wild, these frogs often lack the black 'crown' and have solid orange heads.


----------



## DougP (Feb 9, 2010)

Arrynia said:


> I don't mean to beat a dead horse by bringing up an old topic, but I'm still wondering...what species are these guys imitating? I'm guessing vent or fants?


Is this what you are looking for?
Doug


----------

